# More ways to earn now means more ways to get robbed



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I bet this will go over well in cities like Detroit, Seattle, Minneapolis, NYC, Los Angeles


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So what happens if you get more cash orders than cc orders? Do you now have to give them your cc to make up the deficit? Does this mean you now have to carry cash to make change?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So what happens if you get more cash orders than cc orders? Do you now have to give them your cc to make up the deficit? Does this mean you now have to carry cash to make change?


Nah you will likely be robbed during a COD delivery before ever having to worry about that


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

What happens if the customer isn't home, doesn't have enough money, refuses the delivery, etc. ? Bring the food back to restaurant? Eat it?

In addition to the risk of robbery there's the increased risk of drivers being falsely accused of fraud. Of course it also presents a new opportunity for crooked drivers to scam free food which in turn results in more false accusations against honest drivers.

This is such a horrendously bad idea it's amazing it ever saw the light of day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

How it Works

We send an order assignment informing you that it is a Cash on Delivery order.

You have the option to accept or decline the order without any impact to your acceptance rate.

When you deliver the order, you will collect the cash payment from the Customer.

The cash collected as payment for the order is yours to keep and will be deducted from your next scheduled direct deposit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> View attachment 653334


Or is that getting you to front it?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> How it Works
> 
> We send an order assignment informing you that it is a Cash on Delivery order.
> 
> ...


Ya so your on the hook for the order.

To many variables to go wrong and you will end up paying for it knowing how these companies work.

A select few will make this work just because of their attitude in there work ethics.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> How it Works
> 
> We send an order assignment informing you that it is a Cash on Delivery order.
> 
> ...


I checked the FAQ for Doordash Cash Deliveries and despite the seemingly reasonable responses to customer payment issues you KNOW drivers will be kept on a very short leash. DD won't tell drivers how many "strikes" they'll be allowed but based on the obvious contempt Tony the Chipmunk Xu has for the "rabble" drivers, more than two or three strikes would result in termination.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I checked the FAQ for Doordash Cash Deliveries and despite the seemingly reasonable responses to customer payment issues you KNOW drivers will be kept on a very short leash. DD won't tell drivers how many "strikes" they'll be allowed but based on the obvious contempt Tony the Chipmunk Xu has for the "rabble" drivers, more than two or three strikes would result in termination.


This new system puts a heavy burden on the driver to complete each delivery. There won't be much Shenanigans by the driver if they don't get paid until it's delivered.

This also makes it to where the person who orders the food cannot pull did not deliver crap or anything of those types of shenanigans because the driver wants his money and not the food.

If anything it should decrease doordash's payments for undelivered or canceled food fees, or what have you that is apparently running rampant now, because it's an actual cash on demand type of sale.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

c


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't know why you guys keep going for crap like this.
Just grab your ankles and beg for lube ...
smh


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> This new system puts a heavy burden on the driver to complete each delivery.


That's correct, and unfortunately for the driver cash-paying customers will in all likelihood be of lower caliber and reliability compared to a standard customer.



W00dbutcher said:


> This new system puts a heavy burden on the driver to complete each delivery. There won't be much Shenanigans by the driver if they don't get paid until it's delivered.


There doesn't need to be shenanigans on the part of drivers for them to be fired. All they need is a couple of deadbeat customers for their jobs to be in jeopardy. And cash-paying customers are more likely to be flakes than standard customers.



W00dbutcher said:


> This also makes it to where the person who orders the food cannot pull did not deliver crap or anything of those types of shenanigans because the driver wants his money and not the food.


According to the FAQ, it appears that customers get the food for free if drivers are unable to make change. Don't surprised to read about all the customers using $100 bills to pay for their Big Mac meals.



W00dbutcher said:


> If anything it should decrease doordash's payments for undelivered or canceled food fees, or what have you that is apparently running rampant now, because it's an actual cash on demand type of sale.


Doordash has to pay the restaurants for the food regardless of delivery method, so if anything cash orders would be more likely to be undelivered, especially if the trip is long distance. It's for that reason DD will probably limit the mileage for cash orders.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I don't know why you guys keep going for crap like this.
> Just grab your ankles and beg for lube ...
> smh


Most drivers aren't going for it, especially members of this website.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I don't know why you guys keep going for crap like this.
> Just grab your ankles and beg for lube ...
> smh


bastard , you post the best shit..wish we could have a beer one day...you are #1 in overall posting IMHO tech and b.s thanks


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will say this , uber x tryed this cash option in philippines about 4 years ago, today uber is not thier,,but no shit GRUBER IS AT HIGHER FARES..elon could buy these guys and raise rates and fix all this shit...why would he..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I bet this will go over well in cities like Detroit, Seattle, Minneapolis, NYC, Los Angeles
> 
> View attachment 653295
> 
> View attachment 653296


It's especially good for delivering to housing projects.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That's correct, and unfortunately for the driver cash-paying customers will in all likelihood be of lower caliber and reliability compared to a standard customer.
> 
> 
> There doesn't need to be shenanigans on the part of drivers for them to be fired. All they need is a couple of deadbeat customers for their jobs to be in jeopardy. And cash-paying customers are more likely to be flakes than standard customers.
> ...


You went further down the rabbit hole than I had planned to go.

Yet again this system designed to be skewed against the drivers in almost every aspect.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> bastard , you post the best shit..wish we could have a beer one day...you are #1 in overall posting IMHO tech and b.s thanks


Any time buddy. I know where there's a fantastic micro brewery. They make a very tasty British Brown Ale, and an IPO that will knock your socks off. Their fish n chips are outstanding too. 
The waitresses are buxom and cheerful.
And ... everybody knows my name .... LoL.









"_How does a beer sound, you UberBastid?_" 
"_I don’t know boss, I usually finish them before they get a word in_."


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tipping.

If you're providing change they have no excuse to tip you except for being cheap motherfukers.


Unlike eating and tipping a waitress the transaction is immediate and so would be the tip if they were going to tip.


Yeah the whole system sounds wonky. Benefits doordash than it does more than anybody else. A lot less lost fees due to Shenanigans.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Tipping.
> 
> If you're providing change they have no excuse to tip you except for being cheap motherfukers.
> 
> ...


When I delivered pizza it wasn't unusual for customers paying with $100 bills to tip only a couple of bucks after being given a bunch of change. Drivers would come back to the shop fuming when customers did that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> I will say this , uber x tryed this cash option in philippines about 4 years ago, today uber is not thier,,but no shit GRUBER IS AT HIGHER FARES..elon could buy these guys and raise rates and fix all this shit...why would he..


His autonomous Teslas are going to ruin uber ?
Why get us involved at all anyway?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> When I delivered pizza it wasn't unusual for customers paying with $100 bills to tip only a couple of bucks after being given a bunch of change. Drivers would come back to the shop fuming when customers did that.


Used to happen in the cab once in a while.
I'd just tell them, "Sorry, smallest bill I have is a ten. Do you want me to drive to a likker store so you can get change?" Then look at them will a grin.

Ya know, it was a miracle I lived through those days. 
LoL
Was I bold? or stupid?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Used to happen in the cab once in a while.
> I'd just tell them, "Sorry, smallest bill I have is a ten. Do you want me to drive to a likker store so you can get change?" Then look at them will a grin.
> 
> Ya know, it was a miracle I lived through those days.
> ...


Most customers paying with 100s notified the shop in advance that they needed change for $100, so telling them you have no change wouldn't work very well.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Most customers paying with 100s notified the shop in advance that they needed change for $100, so telling them you have no change wouldn't work very well.


Nat . 100% true. 20 years at a mom and pop night time 2nd job..i killed this. these places are where guys making 100k a year day jobs..hech i was buying and selling homes..wait on a list to get in to do friday and sat . only .about only 5 places to make big cash..rest is just your normal driver shit..what stopped me is age and my own boss. cost me xtra $150+ xtra in taxes per week..xtra plus reg taxes..but worth it
BUT. THIS IS 100% CHANGE COVID APP tipping has doubled mom and pop places as fee's at $1 to dev..local so when bill was $20 ..people would try the $take 23 crap. with covid app grub hubs or slice direct..its $20 for bill $6 min tip avg. we still take cash..i gave job up. 59 to much running..still u get the $2 tipper..but the $10 ones also. 2 months ago i went back on my slow wav days. omg tips were crazy..i grew tired of not the tax free cash..the not running my own business,,wheelchair..i got this bad boy flowing well..private pax and others


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Most customers paying with 100s notified the shop in advance that they needed change for $100, so telling them you have no change wouldn't work very well.


You underestimate my ability to act stupid.
"So, do you want me to come back with your change? Or, do you not want the pizza?"


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Or is that getting you to front it?


Possibly.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

So, I am to take a pay on delivery order and hope nothing goes wrong where I work for Dash at?

Hmmm, and when I am robbed will Dash compensate me for the money I lost, time I will lose because of it and if killed will they make sure I am cremated?

No!

H-Town is dangerous enough and now they want us to risk our lives and hope we get paid while not getting killed…




UberBastid said:


> I don't know why you guys keep going for crap like this.
> Just grab your ankles and beg for lube ...
> smh


Lube?

Be lucky for spit!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

My brain always likes to think of the bad/weird things that can go wrong. I'm trying not to repeat what others have mentioned, but might duplicate by accident:


Non-cash Door Dash drivers will also get robbed more frequently. Thieves will just assume that _all_ Door Dash drivers carry excess cash.
Driver will show up, person won't have cash but will attempt to pay via Venmo/Paypal/etc. Annoyed driver will accept just to get the delivery done. "Customer" will later dispute the Venmo/Paypal charge and driver is SOL.
Customers will discover items are missing/cold/late and refuse to pay (or demand to pay a reduced amount). Driver's time will be wasted (no additional compensation) while Customer Service is contacted and resolution is proposed. Not that I'd ever do a cash delivery ... but if I did have this situation I'd just cancel the delivery on the spot and go about my day. Most drivers won't cancel - and their time will be wasted. Cancellations like this might be a blemish on the driver's DD record / potential for fraud?
The "not enough change" issue will be a disaster. The FAQ doesn't actually say what happens other than the driver shouldn't collect payment but provide the food anyway. My assumption: Door Dash will basically treat it like a "credit account" and the customer will later be offered the option to pay via digital payment or they will owe that amount upon making their next order. However, drivers will probably say "don't worry about it - it's free since I don't have change" - because the FAQ are unclear. Customers will later be annoyed to find out the driver unintentionally lied to them. If DD truly is eating (haha) the money while the customer gets the food, then there will be a strike system for the driver where they'll eventually be penalized for too many times with not enough change. Crazy part is these drivers will literally have to carry a ton of $5s, $1s, quarters, dimes, nickels, and even pennies. What a mess.
Drivers wanting a free meal every now and then will do a quick drive by/stop so the GPS shows they were at the delivery spot and then choose the "customer didn't have cash" option. The FAQ doesn't say you have to wait out a timer like you would on a "customer not available". Again - another opportunity for fraud.
I never had a desire to drive for DD ... and this "feature" isn't making it more appealing whatsoever.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Free food, free items, drivers get screwed, what more can anyone ask for


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I know that this isn’t the best scenario for the drivers but when papa johns started third party delivery some were cash drop offs. Just had to make sure you had change for a 20. Maybe a bit more. Hand change back with a 5 and a few 1s pretty much guaranteed a decent tip.


----------

